# vpnc: no response from target

## zotalore

I have vpnc installed and running fine on one of my machines. Then I tried to configure it on a different host I ran into some problems.

```
 # vpnc

vpnc: unknown host `<gateway>'

```

Even though the /etc/vpnc.conf is copied from the other host. I can ping the gateway host with no problems. Then I pass it as a command line parameter instead:

```
 vpnc --gateway (same IP as in /etc/vpnc.conf)

vpnc: no response from target
```

The machine that works is running 0.5.1:

```
# vpnc --version

vpnc version 0.5.1

Copyright (C) 2002-2006 Geoffrey Keating, Maurice Massar, others

vpnc comes with NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

You may redistribute copies of vpnc under the terms of the GNU General

Public License.  For more information about these matters, see the files

named COPYING.

Built without openssl (certificate) support.

Supported DH-Groups: nopfs dh1 dh2 dh5

Supported Hash-Methods: md5 sha1

Supported Encryptions: null des 3des aes128 aes192 aes256

Supported Auth-Methods: psk psk+xauth
```

The one that fails runs 0.5.1-r1 with hybrid-auth enabled (if not you get an error saying that it has to be compiled with ssl)

```
# vpnc --version

vpnc version 0.5.1

Copyright (C) 2002-2006 Geoffrey Keating, Maurice Massar, others

vpnc comes with NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

You may redistribute copies of vpnc under the terms of the GNU General

Public License.  For more information about these matters, see the files

named COPYING.

Built with openssl (certificate) support. Be aware of the

license implications.

Supported DH-Groups: nopfs dh1 dh2 dh5

Supported Hash-Methods: md5 sha1

Supported Encryptions: null des 3des aes128 aes192 aes256

Supported Auth-Methods: psk psk+xauth hybrid(rsa)
```

Both machines have the TUN/TAP driver enabled in the kernel. The machine with problems is a x86_64 though.

Any clues?

----------

## <3

I know this is a old post but if you are still having this problem make sure you delete the file /etc/vpnc/default.conf

----------

